# Tea set



## steve bellinger (Aug 18, 2013)

This is the finished tea set, I traded Mike (lathemaster) for the platter blank. As you can see he sent me a great piece for his platter. The pics don't really show how nice it really is. The pot, cup, and pitcher are from some old silver maple, with them gray stains. One reason for the dye. Thanks and all C&C welcome. 
Steve[attachment=29457][attachment=29456]


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 18, 2013)

Steve - Thats excellent  I like the dye - I think it came out well. The dyed ring you put on the platter was very well done. I have tried that several times in the past and always seem to manage to either have the dye bleed into the lighter part or I just don't get a clean line. How did you apply it on the platter?
Very well done!
Scott


----------



## steve bellinger (Aug 18, 2013)

NYWoodturner said:


> Steve - Thats excellent  I like the dye - I think it came out well. The dyed ring you put on the platter was very well done. I have tried that several times in the past and always seem to manage to either have the dye bleed into the lighter part or I just don't get a clean line. How did you apply it on the platter?
> Very well done!
> Scott



Scott as far as the dye, I just put it on with it still on the lathe. Black first, let dry. Sand back, then apply red. After that dried took a detail gouge and cleaned it up. Heck man this was only the second time doing this. So if I can do it, i'm real sure you can.


----------



## barry richardson (Aug 18, 2013)

Beautiful work Steve! I like the dye job too!


----------



## Mike Jones (Aug 18, 2013)

steve bellinger said:


> This is the finished tea set, I traded Mike (lathemaster) for the platter blank. As you can see he sent me a great piece for his platter. The pics don't really show how nice it really is. The pot, cup, and pitcher are from some old silver maple, with them gray stains. One reason for the dye. Thanks and all C&C welcome.
> Steve



SWwwweeeeett!!! Love turning with handles, and you have obviously mastered the methods that go so well with the turnings that you have mastered. Wish that you could "pop over" to my place so that we could trade some know-how.
Keep 'em coming!

Mike Jones


----------



## ChrisN (Aug 18, 2013)

Very nice work! Does it actually work for it's stated purpose?


----------



## DKMD (Aug 18, 2013)

Beautiful work, Steve!


----------



## DHapp (Aug 20, 2013)

REALLY NICE! I have a teapot on my list of things to try when I get better at turning. That is beautiful! I just don't think the little semi-circle on the top of the teapot is necessary. It looks well done it just seems (to me) out of place with all the rest. It is something I will try to make one day and hope it turns out half as well. Well done!
Duane


----------



## BarbS (Aug 20, 2013)

Beautiful set, and I love the platter!


----------



## lathemaster (Aug 21, 2013)

AWESOME!! You made that maple sing.

Mike


----------



## Darkmoorwoods (Aug 21, 2013)

Lovely set !


----------



## Kaleb978 (Sep 17, 2013)

wow that tea set is amazing!


----------



## jmurray (Sep 18, 2013)

top notch craftsmanship my friend


----------

